# You can't win.. you just can't win. Rating passengers 1 will screw you.



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok so I have not driven since last Saturday so I decided to go out tonight and give a ride or 2.

My rating was 4.82

I picked up these 2 ghetto fabulous chicks with a 7 week old baby in a car seat. Of course they wanted to stop at a Walgreen to get baby milk.. so I did.. then dropped them off at the Ramada Inn.

I rated the passenger a 1.. since my new rule is if you don't tip or I wish to never see you again I rate you a 1.

Well no more than 5 minutes later my rating dropped to 4.76

I guess the pax see's theres first so if you leave a 1 you're screwed if they stay on top of their own rating.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

I believe riders must email Uber to find out what their ratings are. They rated low without knowing what you rated. So, continue to give accurate PAX ratings.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> I guess the pax see's theres first


Only if you rate them in front of them, afaik pax still have no method to see their own rating.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I guess you are not a good poker player. 

Body language might have given you away.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It will go up tomorrow. When people are busy sometimes they wait until they have to rate. Hey that sort a sounds like a Union slogan or was that OJ ?

See my 1 day was 3.8 a couple of hours ago, now its back to 5.0


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

pax are smart now.
some started to ask "can i see how much it is?"
intention is to make you give them a 5 star before they leave


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> pax are smart now.
> some started to ask "can i see how much it is?"
> intention is to make you give them a 5 star before they leave


I just tell them it will be about xxx and then I can't actually end it until everyone is out of the vehicle. I make exceptions if they want to tip and I let them sit in my car while we set up the square reader.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Riders can't see their ratings or what you rated them


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Is there any consensus on what good, average, and poor ratings are? Does Uber set some minimum rating which will get you deactivated?


----------



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Riders can't see their ratings or what you rated them


If they are looking at your screen they can

.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

forqalso said:


> I believe riders must email Uber to find out what their ratings are. They rated low without knowing what you rated. So, continue to give accurate PAX ratings.


I dont think riders have any idea about asking Uber about their rating. I just came to know about it a few weeks ago that riders can ask. I am driving for Uber over a year.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

Instigator2000 said:


> If they are looking at your screen they can
> 
> .


Riders cannot find out their rating by looking at screen. Only rider's name, pickup location is displayed when they get in the car(it is hidden). After the trip starts the rating is gone.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Instigator2000 said:


> If they are looking at your screen they can
> 
> .


Almost 3000 rides...never had this happen to me. But, yes...good point


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

At anytime during the trip, I can still see the pax rating by hitting the file cabinet icon in the upper corner.


----------



## Ipouryou (Oct 8, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Ok so I have not driven since last Saturday so I decided to go out tonight and give a ride or 2.
> 
> My rating was 4.82
> 
> ...


it's all about greed


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> Ok so I have not driven since last Saturday so I decided to go out tonight and give a ride or 2.
> 
> My rating was 4.82
> 
> ...


How is it you feel good about rating people a low rating but then when it's reciprocated you get a little bent out of shape. I'm sure they could tell you didn't want them in your car and they rated you the same reason why you rated them low. Attitude and personality lacking.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

When we parked at walgreens so her friend could get baby milk I helped her get her BT connected to my stereo so she could play her own raps songs, ones she recorded herself.. when she realized her friend left he phone in the baby bag when she tried to call her in the store to ask her for a soda I offered to go inside to get it for her (since she had the baby in the car) so I did.. when she asked me if I knew anyone that builds websites I gave her information to help her out..

So I highly doubt it was my attitude as I did everything I could to be of help.

I can't know for sure if she rated me low. But the real reason I rated her low was ..

A. Left 8-10 year old child at home alone. I know this because the little girl came outside before we left and the mom said "get inside, lock the door and don't open it for anyone" so....
B. Loud cussing, talking, demands. etc
C. The whole walgreens ordeal.
D. No tip.
E. Tried to eat cookies bought from Walgreen in my car. IF it wern't for the baby I would have made a fuss about it and this is the only time Ive ever kept my mouth shut about someone eating in my car. Didn't even ask either.. What kind of ****ing person just cracks open food in someones car and starts eating? I'll never figure it out.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

They do not see th


SECOTIME said:


> Ok so I have not driven since last Saturday so I decided to go out tonight and give a ride or 2.
> 
> My rating was 4.82
> 
> ...


PAX do not see their ratings unless they ask the driver or email Uber. Even then they only see the overall rating not individual ratings.


----------



## Courtney2010 (Aug 21, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Ok so I have not driven since last Saturday so I decided to go out tonight and give a ride or 2.
> 
> My rating was 4.82
> 
> ...


Don't think it is related, just that they didn't like you either.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I couldn't possibly imagine how they could.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Logic takes a back seat to perception for large % of the general population.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

my rating crept back up to 4.83 so dreams do come true


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

I been dinging alot of pax lately, give them what I believe they deserve, 1k rides, went from 4.87 to ~4.82-4.83 consistently. Good. Cant shoot em, can only rate them.......


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I took a pass on a 4.0 SELECT request tonight. It came through twice and I was like nope.


----------

